# Moving an established saltwater aquarium



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys

I want to buy a marine tank but i am low on funds. I found a great deal on a website for a used aquarium with fish, live rock and the whole aquarium. My question is, is moving the aquarium from his house to mine (about an hour away) going to cause die off in the live rock and unbalance the tank causing the fish to die?

Is there anything I can do to minimize the stress on the fish and the tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Put the Rock in a tub with tank water. Put the fish in a tub with tank water, if its just an hour away you should be fine. Put the substrate in a tub, this you don't need water in. If its Live Sand, you'll be fine, its Its Crushed Coral then you should rinse it out before you put it back into the tank. Once you have the tank in place, fill it half way, put in the sand first, then place your rock in. then fill it the rest of the way.
Note: You must mix up what saltwater you will be needing 24hrs ahead of time, you can mix this up as well in tubs, put powerheads in the water to keep it mixing overnight, throw in a heater, making sure the water temp is between 78-81 degrees before you add it to the tank. Thats the best chance you give the fish. You can try to keep as much water as you want, but the majority of the bacteria is inthe rock and sand. If you don't rinse the sand out, you run the risk of blowing your Nitrate level sky high, due to the trapped nutrients in there.


----------

